# Amtrak Thruway Bus



## Qapla (Dec 24, 2019)

Today I saw an Amtrak Thruway Bus turning left at an intersection in Gainesville, Fl - that turn would put the bus on a direct route to Ocala, Fl.

At one time the Silvers went through Waldo and Ocala - but that has not been the case for many, many years.

This is the first time I have ever seen an Amtrak Thruway - especially seeing it in Gainesville.

How often do you see them - and are they in places where you don't expect to see them?


----------



## railiner (Jan 3, 2020)

Qapla said:


> Today I saw an Amtrak Thruway Bus turning left at an intersection in Gainesville, Fl - that turn would put the bus on a direct route to Ocala, Fl.
> 
> At one time the Silvers went through Waldo and Ocala - but that has not been the case for many, many years.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the one you’ve seen...
But all buses marked Amtrak Thruway, are owned and operated by various private bus lines. While these buses in their respective fleets may normally be dedicated to use as marked, there may be cases where the company uses them for other purposes.
That could be what you saw...


----------

